# Fotos nachzeichen/nachmalen



## snowqueen (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand schon mal Fotos nachgezeichnet oder nachgemalt?
Wäre nett, wenn ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte.

So in etwa sollte das Ergebnis dann sein.

danke schon mal


----------



## zirag (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi ,
ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst , am besten postest du mal ein Beispiel 

aber ich hab was für dich http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto05.php 

wende das Tutorial an und dann kannst du es nachzeichnen und einfarben 

falls du was anderes meinst , frag einfach nochmal prezieser 

cu --ZiRaG--


----------

